# Patch Master Scarecrow Prop



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a little late, this was a last year prop that I never got around to posting but here it is now.










how to can be found here
https://nocnightmares.blogspot.ca/2017/07/the-patch-master-build.html

I plan on doing some upgrades this year and I will post them as soon as I have them done/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never too late, he is a great addition


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like a little preview of Halloween to come:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He's very handsome! Nice work!


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Hairazor, RoxyBlue, and Headless for the encouragement.. he's still a work in progress but should be done for this year


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks great! I really love how you made the pvc look like wood!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't see the pics......even on the link. Says something about upgrading to 3rd party something or another


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I can't see the pics......even on the link. Says something about upgrading to 3rd party something or another


Photobucket is catching up with everyone who is using its site for third party hosting. See discussion thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43977


----------

